# Egg sharing question



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi
Im really interested in doing an egg share cycle of ivf, as i would really like to give the opportunity of becoming a mother to other ladies, I am fortunate enough to have a succesfull ivf cycle using icsi last year and would love the idea of having one more child of my own. My only worry of not meeting the criteria is , since having my son last year my monthly cycle is all over the place, it usually ranges from 14 days to 28 days apart and lasts around 6 days. So my question is do you think this would effect my chances of becoming an egg doner?

  Thankyou  vicky82


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi vichy


I'm in exactly the same position as you! We have a son via ivf (born exactly the same weight as your little one lol) and were looking to egg share for future treatment. 


Would love to chat and offer support/advice to each other  x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi vicky I don't think it will effect your chances, I've done es twice and I have pcos and cycles that last about 30 to 40 days!! You should be fine

If you have any other questions I'll be happy to answer them

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Just give them a call see what they say I have been an egg sharer too but unfortunately won't let me again as 3 failed cycles  good luck and egg sharers/doners are a minority so good women willing to share are hard to find!


Good on you! Go for it


----------

